# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Gobierno regional de Tacna impulsa siembra, crianza y producción de camarón en río Sama

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Proyecto busca preservar especie hidrobiológica*  *Tacna, may. 02 (ANDINA).-* El gobierno regional de Tacna, a través de la Gerencia de Desarrollo Económico, ejecuta el proyecto Desarrollo acuícola marítimo continental, que impulsa la siembra, crianza y producción de camarón de río, a fin de preservar la especie hidrobiológica para consumo humano y el desarrollo de la actividad económica regional.  
Como parte del proyecto, que busca mejorar la calidad de vida de la población, se ha construido y puesto en producción dos estanques de tierra en los anexos de Coruca y Sambalay, sembrando 65 mil post larvas de camarón de río con la Asociación de Extractores y Criadores José Olaya Balandra de Sama-Inclán. 
El  resultado de producción es la cosecha escalonada de 20 mil especímenes que han alcanzado mayor tamaño (de 8 a 10 cm), precisó la administración tacneña. 
Los estanques cuentan en la actualidad con unas 45 mil unidades de camarón de río, las cuales, a partir de junio, serán cosechadas considerando su talla comercial, con la finalidad de garantizar su presencia en el mercado regional. 
Asimismo, se informó que en la primera quincena del presente mes el gobierno regional ha programado la segunda siembra de camarones en los estanques que han sido instalados especialmente para la crianza de la especie hidrobiológica.Temas similares: Artículo: Gobierno impulsa desarrollo agropecuario para lograr inclusión social y competitividad Gobierno Regional de Lambayeque promoverá recuperación de producción de miel de abeja Ministro de Agricultura entrega S/. 6.18 millones a gobierno regional de Loreto LEYTON: Gobierno Impulsa Uso Eficiente del Agua para la Agricultura LEYTON: Gobierno Impulsa Uso Eficiente del Agua para la Agricultura

----------

